# Not exactly an emergency



## bobo (Sep 20, 2007)

My nitrates were always always around the 5-10 level, ammonia and nitrites at 0 - ph 8.4. hardiness 440 and temperature at 22 degrees celcius.

I previously had an outbreak of brown algae, but that was due to high nitrates during the cycle phase and that left. This morning however, i had another outbreak along the back of the tank. I checked my nitrates and they were at 50 :O 

The last time i checked was this weekend and they were fine. 

The tank is 32 gallons and the inhabitants are :
2 clarkii clowns, i cleaner wrasse, 1 bicolour blenny (new) and 2 shrimp (camel and skunk cleaner). I also have a carpet anemone. During feeding time, only one piece may drop to the bottom but the shrimp usually take care of that in less then 5 minutes.

Any reason why the sudden burst of nitrates? I`m sure its not the bicolour blenny because i waited 1.5 weeks before adding him. 

Another question. I found a new petshop in the nearby area which also had saltwater fish. The problem is however the bicolour blenny was kept with a lion fish, and while iwas there it bumped into the lion fish and got hit quite bad. They were about to throw it out, when i decided to take it home instead. It is now eating and swimming a bit more but its colours are still not quite back. Anything i should do to help heal him up?


----------



## aurawolf (Feb 20, 2008)

Are you using treated tap water? If so you might want to check your phosphate levels. I have heard several times that to high a level can lead to algea outbreaks.


----------



## bobo (Sep 20, 2007)

i`m using R/o di water, so thats not the problem :< And light is on for 8 hours a day.


----------



## DJOstrichHead (Feb 29, 2008)

did you recently clean the gravel? sometimes mixing up the gravel can release detritus locked in the sediment and give you a bloom like that


----------



## bobo (Sep 20, 2007)

i`m gonna try mixing the gravel today - thanks for the advice !


----------

